# Game 4 Warriors at Hornets(OKC) 7PM Central 11/7



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 
*vs. *​*Golden State Warriors*​ 








Oklahoma City, OK​Tue, Nov 7, 2006 07:00 PM​ 

The Hornets have been playing well and the Warriors have not.This is the sort of game that good teams win without great difficulty.I think it remains to be seen whether or not the Hornets are that kind of team or not.Given the immense difficulties facing any Western Conference playoff aspirant it is vital that you protect your home court against lesser opponents.I shall be overly dramatic and pose this game as a test of character.Why shouldn't I?We're better than the Warriors and we should beat them at home if we are really serious about making noise this season.This is particularly true as the Warriors will be on the second day of a road back to back after facing the winless Mavericks on Monday.​ 

​3-0​STATS​















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)​





TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)

​2-2​​STATS​












Baron Davis(PG) Jason Richardson(SG )​





Andris Biedrins(C)​












Mickael Pietrus(SF) Troy Murphy(PF)​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The crowd will make it another home opener, cause it is, so at least playing in Oklahoma is good news, even tough I want the team completely back.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I originally had this one as a loss. GSW is playing great and then there's the Baron Davis factor. I sure dont mind being wrong about predicting losses though. :yes:

 Bass getting no minutes...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors just came off a steal of a win in Dallas. Their offense did look a lot sharper than it has all season, but the end of the game was crazy, with the Warriors taking advantage of ejections of Avery Johnson and Jason Terry, and the injury to Josh Howard.

Baron played all 48 minutes, so I look for him to need a LOT of help w/ CP3. Should be a fun game, though.

Feel free, Hornets fans, to share in some New Orleans/Oklahoma City insights here at the Warriors thread for this game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Baron Davis Vs Chris paul...
jrich vs dmas-both slam dunk contestants

should be an awsome game


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great quote in your sig bruindre! :laugh:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Great quote in your sig bruindre! :laugh:


thanx, man.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope the Hornets won't be jinxed on tomorrow. Supposedly they're wearing those OKC jerseys tomorrow. :sour: Last time they wore them the last regular season game in OKC they lost to the Jazz. :uhoh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If we open up 4-0 Im gonna poop my pants...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> If we open up 4-0 Im gonna poop my pants...


Get ready to poop! LOL! Seriously though, it would be great if they could go 4-0.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

.....







.....​


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Im not saying itd be out of shock...just excitement...
:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

already up 20-11, pejas drained a couple threes also.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Peja comes in and hits a 3 point play with just under 2 minutes to lead by 2


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! The Warriors will definitely want revenge on Thursday. What a great game that was.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My pants are strangely heavier than they were previously to being 4-0


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

*4-0!*

Hard to believe the 4-0 start breaks the franshise record. Another nice win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> My pants are strangely heavier than they were previously to being 4-0


 :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: 4-0!*

We have _*GOT*_ to shoot better from the line...

We won't win many close games unless we can do that. Tonight was the exception not the rule. Also we had way to many turnovers.

Other than the above gripes Im happy :cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't realize they charged you for a turnover when they call three seconds on you.I look back at the play by play and apparently they creditted CP with a turnover one that.

We really killed GSW on their defensive glass(21 offensive rebounds).They only had 25 defensive boards so we got nearly as many of our missed shots as they did.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

At this rate Chris Paul's gonna be a leading candidate for MVP!

Great to see NO kicking ***. We may be division rivals but you guys are still one of my other fav teams.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

crap GSW cannot rebound worth a damn...i had a good time watching tho...can't wait til thursday...hopefully j-rich won't suck balls again...he needs to get into shape badly and RIGHT NOW. see you on thursday.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really when I looked at the offensive rebound differential I thought that this game should have been a real blowout.You should get a lot of points that way


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah we should of won by more with the amount of rebounds we got.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

warriors will win next game!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> warriors will win next game!


I dont know man. We should still rebound well, and I doubt we turn the ball over that much two nights in a row. The only thing is the homecourt advantage plus the freethrows. Were really brutal on freethrows.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 4-0!*



FastbreaK said:


> Hard to believe the 4-0 start breaks the franshise record. Another nice win.


Welcome to the Hornets board Fastbreak



Aussie_Baller said:


> Yeah we should of won by more with the amount of rebounds we got.


Ditto


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, what a game.

Congratulations to the Hornets--4-0 is lookin' pretty damn good. Hold it down in the Southwest Division!

I've gotta think the Warriors will avenge this loss, though, on Thursday night.

1. Warriors will still get outrebounded...but considering how close this game was, I imagine the rebounding problem will be addressed in practice and adjustments will be made by Golden State.

2. The Hornets shot *lights out* in the first quarter. Not trying to hate on the Hornets, but to repeat that on the road....we'll see come Thursday.​Again, it's great to see the Hornets making this kind of noise. Good luck the rest of the way (save all matches _vs_. Golden State).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Starting 5 all in double figures....3 having double-doubles...


Paul...22pts, 11asts, 6rebounds
West...16pts, 11rebounds
Chandler...10pts, 14rebounds
Mason...12pts, 9rebounds
Stojakovic...18pts


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What a nice game...
Mmmhh, seems like this board is growing, I'm seeing new users every day... 
Bandwagoners? hopefully not.... so.....

WELCOME TO THE BOARD!!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

supermati said:


> What a nice game...
> Mmmhh, seems like this board is growing, I'm seeing new users every day...
> Bandwagoners? hopefully not.... so.....
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BOARD!!


Bandwagoners....that would be a nice problem to have.

-Warriors fan


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Bandwagoners....that would be a nice problem to have.
> 
> -Warriors fan


Im completely ok with bandwagoners. The more the merrier I'm so glad we have an oppurtunity to get bandwagoners after the horrendous season we had two years ago when there were only 3 sometimes 4 regular posters on here.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im completely ok with bandwagoners. The more the merrier I'm so glad we have an oppurtunity to get bandwagoners after the horrendous season we had two years ago when there were only 3 sometimes 4 regular posters on here.


Haha, when I came to the boards we were a little family it was so nice.
But, I like how this is getting bigger, I like how we never quitted on the so called "less active board".


----------

